

Ask YC:your opml files, please. - nikete

Developing a personalized news service. Id really like to beta test it with news.yc users in the near future, but need to train the algorithm a bit before its worth spending your time with it.<p>Could you guys post your opml files as comments here, or a link pointing to them? I would be eternally thankful.
======
bosky101
<http://bhaskervk.com/opml/>

